# Tuna ideas?



## AaronBurns (Aug 5, 2012)

Anyone got any recipe ideas for tuna? I have a ****load of Tins and I have no idea apart from tuna pasta what to do with them


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

tuna mayo, add it to pizzas, if your brave try making a tuna burger, add sauce and eat as is few ideas


----------



## NatRookie (Feb 23, 2012)

AaronBurns said:


> Anyone got any recipe ideas for tuna? I have a ****load of Tins and I have no idea apart from tuna pasta what to do with them


tuna and sweet chilli panini....


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

tuna salad? tuna with tuna? on a sandwhich? baked potato?


----------



## chinup (Apr 5, 2012)

Curry super noodles cooked then fling in the tuna and heat through.

Prob not very healthy but fast tastes good.


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Add mayo or BBQ source then put it on it to bake potatoes or omelette :bounce:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Tuna, mayo, jacket spud, cheese, tomato, lettuce, cucumber.

Tuna cheese toastie 

Tuna salad panini.

Tuna cucumber/ sweet corn sarnies.

Some of my favourites lol


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

Tuna is a massive staple of my diet as I am a major cheapskate :tongue:

anyway, 3-4 tins tuna, 2table spoons of mayo. Then choose from a list of salad things like lettuce, tomato, celery, cucumber onion etc. Then bang in a few boiled eggs and some grated cheese and the jobs a good'un :thumb:

When you've got a bit more time, chuck a couple of tins in a big bowl with some jacket potato that you've cut into chunks, sprinke some cheese over the top and then chuck the bowl in the oven or under the grill for a few mins to melt the cheese. I promise you, this is an AMAZING meal.


----------



## WrathFreak (Jun 27, 2012)

Mate, I scoff mine from a tin like a man, its way better.


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

tuna mayo sweetcorn and lettuce sandwhiches

tuna mayo sweetcorn in jacket potatoe


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

countrybumpkin said:


> When you've got a bit more time, chuck a couple of tins in a big bowl with some jacket potato that you've cut into chunks, sprinke some cheese over the top and then chuck the bowl in the oven or under the grill for a few mins to melt the cheese. I promise you, this is an AMAZING meal.


Sounds good mate!

So mix the tuna and spud up with mayo? Or leave it all as chunks?


----------



## AaronBurns (Aug 5, 2012)

countrybumpkin said:


> Tuna is a massive staple of my diet as I am a major cheapskate :tongue:
> 
> anyway, 3-4 tins tuna, 2table spoons of mayo. Then choose from a list of salad things like lettuce, tomato, celery, cucumber onion etc. Then bang in a few boiled eggs and some grated cheese and the jobs a good'un :thumb:
> 
> When you've got a bit more time, chuck a couple of tins in a big bowl with some jacket potato that you've cut into chunks, sprinke some cheese over the top and then chuck the bowl in the oven or under the grill for a few mins to melt the cheese. I promise you, this is an AMAZING meal.


That tuna potato bake sounds awesome totally gonna try that man! As its so cheap especially when on offer that's why I've ended up with loads and it doesn't go out of date till like 2015 :laughs:

Tuna salads also gonna have one of those tomorrow I need more oily fish in my diet I love salmon but it's fcking expensive aha


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Try replacing the meat you'd use in another dish with tuna. You'd be surprised what it goes with, and I don't like fish, lol.


----------



## Bedhead (Aug 11, 2012)

I always throw in a bit of vinegar, and black pepper for a bit of a kick. Works well in a salad or baked potato. Or just straight out of the tin...no messing!


----------



## Agent David (Dec 20, 2011)

I always add onion to my tuna mayo and bung it on a baked tattie or on brown bread, but always add onion.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I must be lucky, I enjoy eating it straight out the can, especially the oily stuff.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Friend cooked roast peppers with tuna and cheese in them last night.

Just a little bit of lemon juice and pepper on the tuna, left to soak. Roast peppers for 10 mins, add tuna then top with cheese and do for another ten mins. Was lovely


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Rinse the tuna under a tap for 10 minutes then stick in a blender with a pint of milk then down the lot! Tuna smoothies yum yum!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Dont get on with tuna. I will eat it once in a while. Then I remember why I don't eat it lol


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

Chopped onions , peppers , cappers , garlic , tin tomatoes curry powder and a couple tins of tuna ... Tuna curry


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Tin of tuna go's well with sweet chilli jam


----------

